# Your GLIDE Orders are Shipping (Extended Sale)!



## Mark Belbin (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Contest closing date has come! The winners, as mentioned in my update to the poll thread here, are Tonecarver, who suggested "Glide", with honorable mention and free copies of the library going to dannthr and eDrummist for suggesting more descriptive names involving the term "resonator guitar". I've chosen to mix these suggestions for an optimum result. Part of this optimism is that everyone whose suggestion contributed wins! Many, many thanks to everyone who threw their suggestions in!

Congratulations, guys, on your winning awesomeness  Your links will be delivered when pre-ordering ends and the product starts shipping (Sept 30).

*ANNOUNCING - WAVELORE GLIDE: RESONATOR SLIDE GUITAR*

Glide: Resonator Slide Guitar emulates all the subtle nuances of a real resonator guitar using advanced KSP scripting and Wavelore's trademark round-robin sampling and impulse response recording. Combining features like pitch and vibrato humanization, formant corrected portamento, pick noises, slide/vibrato scratches, true legato, release samples of multiple types, and an onboard phrase sequencer, Wavelore's Glide counquers the task of easily and accurately playing convincing slide guitar phrases without sacrificing flexibility. As with all our hybrid instruments, a multitude of onboard controls let you tweak the instrument's advanced behavioral model to suit your taste and style to a tee, or you can simply ignore it all and play using Wavelore's impeccable out-of-the-box programming.

*Detailed Feature List:*

8-way round robin samples in 6 velocities, recorded with the pick at three different locations along the lengths of all six strings, with clean attack or slide buzzing.

Three different types of release samples, also in 8-way round-robin: Pick Damp, Palm Damp, and Slide Damp.

Sequence your own picking patterns - from sustaining one-shots of any combination of strings to travis picking, arpeggios, tremolos, etc, etc. There are no limits to the possibilities! Assign your favorite patterns to your choice of keyswitches, save them as user presets, or use any of our 150 factory presets.

Set tempo by MIDI CC, tap-tempo or sync to host.

Resonance-free samples with formant-corrected crossfading, fed through body/room resonance impulse responses allowing endless possibilities for realistic slides of any speed or length.

Realtime de/activation of pick attack noise with multiple controls for attack volume lets you add just the right amount of grit to your performances.

Super-accurate tracking of note volume and pitch allows release samples to blend perfectly every time.

Fully automatable and ultra tweakable slide noise (scratching) during slides and/or vibrato.

Pitch humanization - have your virtual guitarist "miss" notes by adjustable amounts, then "wait", then "correct"...have the vitual player over or under-compensate for inaccuracies. Fully adjustable with 10 factory presets from "perfect" to "drunken amateur".

Playing legato to the lowest note triggers true legato "pull-off", where the slide is lifted to sound the open string with a buzzy transition.

*Pricing and Availability*

The Wavelore Resonator Guitar will Retail for USD $299.99, and will be on sale for 50% off ($149.99) from the closing of this poll until Oct 30. 

Owners of Wavelore Products will receive an additional discount of 15% off (Total price $86.99 - check your spam folders or e-mail me if you haven't received a special PayPal link yet!), and all customers who order between Monday, Sept. 19 - [strike]Friday Sept 30[/strike] Tuesday, October 4th will enjoy an additional 5% savings.

Visit www.wavelore.com for more information!

Warm Regards to All,

Mark Belbin
Wavelore Instruments
www.wavelore.com


----------



## dannthr (Sep 19, 2011)

> awesomeness



More like your awesomeness for having a contest and engaging the community!

Also, awesomeness for developing a product like this--something like this has been a long time coming, for sure!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

Indeed.
Im feverish.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats, Mark. If it is as good as your Pedal Steel, it is very good indeed.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

Wow, I hadn't seen that you've allReady done a pedal steel !!
Sounds great also !!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

This sounds great! I preordered it. o-[][]-o 

For anyone reading who may not remember this, Mark did a fundraiser a few months ago where he offered an incredible bundle deal, for which he donated all the proceeds ($16,000!) for a friend's MS surgery.

Mark's one the good guys in this game.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*



Mike Greene @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Mark's one the good guys in this game.



Amen to that.

Sounds great Mark. I've just been playing around with the demo and flicking through the manual, and it's incredibly clever... the slides and vibrato sound spot on. However, I'm a little confused about how to play chords. I get that I'm triggering a sequence, and obviously the demo version only has the bottom few notes... I think this is where my confusion is coming, because the demo doesn't have the other strings? Could you just clarify the difference between demo and full, and how to change to minor etc?


----------



## MacQ (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, what a great sound! I thought we'd always be stuck using phrases for Dobro ... but this is incredible! A very useful tool. 

~Stu


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

A no-brainer purchase, especially with the extremely generous discounts. I pre-ordered on the first day.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

I have an idea already where mutiple instances on multiple Instrument Banks each with their own realtime Ribbon Controller, Bi-Directional too.
Pitch, Articulations can be assigned separately with different values.
It's how I got a good Fiddle section sound.
Fiddlers always play in tune well, but their glides are never perfect which gives them a nice wide sound.....
Hats Off Again to the Belbinator.....


----------



## Mark Belbin (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

[quote="dannthr]...Also, awesomeness for developing a product like this--something like this has been a long time coming, for sure![/quote]

Thanks Dan! No kidding - not only has it never been done; I now know that the reason why is that it's frikkin' hard! Took me a year and a half of smashing my head against a wall!

@jamwerks: I mentioned in the other thread that I been there, done that. Now you know 

@Mike Greene: Thanks for the kind words! John is doing great - we went camping together in late July. It was the first time he got to go fishing and cooking over an open fire since I was a kid. Very proud. Mostly of him 

@Noiseboyuk: That's a can of worms! Here we go:

I probably cut too many corners trying to push this pre-promo out to really give adequate information about everything, so the literature (web, manual, e-mails, forums) will be amended and expanded.

As for right now, the easiest question to answer is the one about the difference between the demo version and the full:

Basically, the trial version has access to strings 2-5, whereas, obviously, the full version allows all six. The only other limitation on the demo is that it has 5 banks of 5 presets each (factory), and just one bank of user presets (blank, which you can over-write). The full version has 30 factory banks, 30 user banks, and every bank has 30 presets. The factory banks/presets will not all be populated, but the will be a ridiculously comprehensive set of phrases, all of which can be edited, saved and re-assigned as any of the potential 900 user presets.

As for minor chords: Two things that got left out of the demo version manual:

1) Your pitch wheel will bend string two down a semitone, making any chords minor. That's a rather simple, quick solution, but I intend on expanding the idea, if not in full version release, in a soon to come update. Try it!

2) Clicking the headstock of the guitar picture on the main page of the interface will bring up a tuning menu, with a bunch of open tuning options. MIND = BLOWN.

I also have to issue some public apologies and disclaimers:

1) There are a few outstanding orders and support issues from prior to this launch. What I hope folks can understand is that it's impossible to do everything! Wavelore is ONE man....One very stretched thin man, who's wearing all the hats. I'll fix you all up soon! Please give me your patience 

2) A few inquiries as to, "I ordered the Dobro; Where's my link!?" - This is a pre-order special, folks; No links are going to be delivered until the product ships on sept. 30. Of course, I have to acknowledge that my fervor to get all this web updating and announcement stuff is probably responsible for my not having made this crystal clear on every forum and in every e-mail, and am sorry for any misunderstanding, but that is the case, and you will get your links! Of course, I'll address these concerns in personalized e-mails as well, but I think it's probably a good idea to do that publicly on the forums first...

Many Thanks, VI-C for the support and lovely sentiments!

Mark


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 20, 2011)

I just caught this thread. Awesome news, Mark! I'm glad you found a name that you like and am very grateful that you are giving me an honorable mention! 

I suspect this library will do well no matter which choice name you made! There's a lot of us (especially over at KVR), who've been hoping for a long time that a high end KONTAKT developer such as yourself would produce a Dobro library, so kudos for making that happen. Also, like others here, I agree with the sentiment that you are one of the good guys. I'll never forget how you stepped up to the plate for your friend and donated your revenue towards his surgery. Clearly, you're someone who values friendship and people, as well as a fine sample developer. I hope you far exceed your expectations for sales with this library.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Mark, thanks for the thorough reply... that pitch bend is genius! Very very clever - sus 4 on the up too, and smooth transitions... excellent stuff. Also stupidly hadn't clocked that velocity when sliding affects speed, again very nicely done. Congrats on what looks like a superb product - preordered!


----------



## alanb (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

I've ordered my copy!!

I really have to hand it to Mark... between Wavelore's American Zither:

• The Moon Lies Black Upon the Straits http://alanb.org/Pages/music3.shtml
• Dark Matter I http://alanb.org/Pages/music4.shtml
and Pedal Steel Guitar:

• Low Plains Drifter http://alanb.org/Pages/music8.shtml
... he has consistently challenged me with thoughtfully detailed reproductions of complex instruments that I would never have thought to try creating with. 

I imagine that the dobro will be no different, and I have absolutely no idea where it will take me..... :D


----------



## alanb (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

Oh, and raising $16k for his sick friend is flat-out awesome!!!!!

Methinks it would not offend karma if he were to be rewarded, in other milieux..... 0oD


----------



## Mark Belbin (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

Hi folks,

Thanks for all the compliments on the product. I can't wait to deliver this to those who've ordered. I'm working hard to get the final tasks done to get links sending out on Friday, so repeated apologies to anyone who's been waiting on a response from me.

Best,

Mark

p.s. @ alanb: Can't wait to hear what sort of crazy stuff you come up with on this one, pal!


----------



## Ah_dziz (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Announcing - Wavelore GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar*

Sweet Jeebus! I'm glad I just remembered to go ahead and get this for the super great price before it's too late! I played with the demo and cannot wait to use the real deal.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Sep 30, 2011)

*Your GLIDE Orders are Shipping (Extended Sale!)*

The Day is Come!

I have started sending out links for GLIDE: Resonator Slide Guitar!

It took some time today to get all the ducks in a row, and I have an inescapable engagement tonight, so please bear with me if you don't get yours right away. By the end of the weekend, they'll be there 

I've decided to extend the pre-order sale (even though it's technically not pre-ordering anymore), so act before tuesday, October fourth, and you'll still get the extra 5% off!

Many thanks to all supporters of this project so far and in the future!

Talk soon.

Mark


----------



## alanb (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been thinking about (potentially nonobvious) uses to which it can be put... _-)


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 30, 2011)

Kick ass. Thanks for extending the sale, Mark, this one sneaked up on me.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't wait to come home and see this on my day off when the rig is home...
Next time you make another instrument you can't count on me for the early bird stuff too.
Pedal Steel and Dobro both will be used to cover the lame lack of instruments the Rock Gods I work suffer from.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats and thanks, Mark! I'm grateful and looking forward to the new library! 

I hope it sells far beyond your expectations.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 3, 2011)

any word on some download links?


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anybody received their links yet? Still waiting here.


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 4, 2011)

Still waiting here too.


----------



## alanb (Oct 4, 2011)

_[sings]:_ "An-ti-ci-PAY-shun... An-ti-ci-PAY-AYYY-shun..."


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 4, 2011)

Sending out the last of them this evening. It should be delivered as received from here out. Sorry for the wait folks.

Mark


----------



## shakuman (Oct 4, 2011)

Mark Belbin @ Tue Oct 04 said:


> Sending out the last of them this evening. It should be delivered as received from here out. Sorry for the wait folks.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark for your great work. =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2011)

I just got a real dobro delivered by UPS today.......It says Nova Scotia....wtf is that.?
I am pissed.
I ordered a fake one and I get stuck with real hardware that was probably made with illegal wood and now the ATF, EPA, FBI and Fish & Wildfile will be kicking down my doors....

Is this where Wavelore is located...? Iceland or Greenland...?
I demand justice...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, HUGELY impressive Mark! It sounds incredibly real... I haven't heard any false transitions or anything. It works superbly, even on only 1xrr at the moment. Also it's unbelievably light - the samples take just 14mb on my 12k preload buffers, so I guess with 6x RR that's only 100mb. Congrats - this is clearly an extremely well programmed library.

A few of requests for when you have time...

1 - would be great to get a graphical display of what mode you're in.

2 - any chance of host tempo syncing?

3 - is it possible to get single strike minor / sus chords? I love the sequencer's pitch wheel control for the patterns, but haven't found a way to get it on the individual chords.

Thanks Mark, all the best with this release.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2011)

NCW Strikes again.....!! 8)


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Folks,

All orders have been delivered as of now, with the exception of:

a) some folks whose spam filters seem to be blocking the e-mail due to the necessary attachment. These are all e-mails with "@mac.com" of "@me.com" as the extension. If you are one of these folks and have not received at least an e-mail request for alternate e-contact info from me yet, please drop me a line at [email protected], preferably with an alternate e-mail address.

b) Contest winners. I have tonecarver and eDrummist's e-mail addresses. Dannthr?

On to noiseboyuk's inquiries.



noiseboyuk @ Wed Oct 05 said:


> ... It works superbly, even on only 1xrr at the moment. Also it's unbelievably light...



Thank you for noticing! It's because of the depth of articulation: Basically, each string sampled 6 times over (3 timbres with and without buzz), plus all the different ways in which attack (velocity randomization/control, and pick noise), release and pitch (vibrato, humanize, portamento) interact almost seem to make round robin sampling redundant. The approach, I suppose, is more akin to modeling....plus brute-force sampling :mrgreen: 



> 1 - would be great to get a graphical display of what mode you're in.



There already is such a thing on the sequencer page - just look at the top of the view where it tells you waht bank and preset. This presupposes that you know which bank/preset is which, but my attempts to script a way to use descriptive terms were thwarted by Kontakt's relative weakness in dealing with dynamic text. Maybe in a near maintenance update...



> 2 - any chance of host tempo syncing?



Already there, but it could stand a lot of improvement; That's a high priority update. Check the sequencer portion of the manual for a how-to regarding the current implementation.



> 3 - is it possible to get single strike minor / sus chords? I love the sequencer's pitch wheel control for the patterns, but haven't found a way to get it on the individual chords.



You mean the ability to do so without using the wheel, i.e., the tuning difference being built into the sequence? I thought about that, but as it stands, the parameters required for the sequences are barely enough to squeeze into the current size of a KSP array (not sure if you're into K scripting, so sorry if that sounds like an evasively worded piece of ancient Greek) .

I do, however, plan to implement a great deal of control over just what the pitch wheel does and when, as well as a fine/coarse tuning control for each string. Hope that will be adequate as of the first update.

More to come....

Mark


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 6, 2011)

Mark - you're a legend!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 7, 2011)

It's very similar to the Pedal Steel where the various neck positions give it such authenticity.
If you don't have the Pedal Steel you are missing out, as it was a bold experiment that revealed how effective emulating real instruments can be in the right hands.
I don't any JoeBob music but as a kid I fell in love with Poco because they had a Pedal Steel going direct and through a Leslie with an EchoPlex, and it was hypnotic.
I have since added the intro to Teach Your Children Well by Crposby Nash Stills & Young. The original part by Dallas Winston is not an easy chore, so choosing it meant I would be forced to learn the Wavelore way after painful weeks. But after tweaking the Exp Pedal and occassional Ribbon it sounds great.
Dobro will be as impressive too, I can already tell.

Excellent, really top shelf...


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 8, 2011)

hi I dl and I do not see the read me file.....I do not understand how to install this.
trying to install(I use a dedicated sample drive) 
guidance appreciated
Kontakt 4
Thanks
KG


----------



## alanb (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, kgdrum,

In addition to the huge sample-download, you should have received a small .zip file from Mark/Wavelore (perhaps as an attachment to the e-mail in which you received the download link for the huge sample-download). This small .zip file contains a few smaller files in it, including the installation instructions.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Alan,
Thanks,I dl'd a 2nd time and found it.I still don't understand the install instructions(drummer jokes welcome)trying to use in K4 w/ dedicated hd. Will attempt to install again.
Thanks
KG


----------



## alanb (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey KG,

It's pretty easy... and I say that as a one-time drummer myself... :mrgreen: 

You should unzip the contents of little tiny .zip file that you got from Mark/Wavelore into a folder called "WAVELORE_GLIDE_XXXX" on your samples drive.

You should then unzip the contents of the much larger "sample download" .zip file into the same "WAVELORE_GLIDE_XXXX" folder.

Your "WAVELORE_GLIDE_XXXX" folder should now contain three subfolders ("Data," "Resources," and "Samples_RR_1"), an .nki file, a .pdf file, two (2) "Resources" files and the README.txt file.

Once you refresh your Kontakt library/database (click the "Database" tab, then click the "DB Options" button, then either click the "Add" button to add the path to your new Wavelore folder — unless you added the Wavelore folder to a larger folder whose path is already listed there — and then click "Update"), you should be able to load the instrument. 

So far, I've been loading it by clicking on the "Files" tab, and just navigating through the sample drive's folder structure until I get to the Wavelore folder that I had just created... the "Wavelore"GLIDE_1x_RR.nki" is right there, waiting to be clicked.....


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi AlanB-
I want to Thank You for the assistance, Glide is installed!
Best,
KG


----------

